# Request: Picture with Nintendo related things...



## fairlyevenparents (Aug 25, 2010)

Can someone please make me a picture with Nintendo related things, my name(Zuriel Ibones), and Language Arts on the same picture?
I would greatly appreciate it if someone could do this.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 25, 2010)

Let me guess. You're trying to get us to do your school-work.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 26, 2010)

If this is school work, anyone helping him should be banned. 

Cheating is not alright.


----------



## campbell00 (Aug 26, 2010)

Here ya go. http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/3412/snesnakedgirl.jpg


----------



## fairlyevenparents (Aug 26, 2010)

campbell00 said:
			
		

> Here ya go. [url=http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/3412/snesnakedgirl.jpg]http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/3412/snesnakedgirl.jpg[/url]


Thanks; actually if you could help me find a really cool picture of nintendo things I think my brother could help me get my name and language arts on it. I don't know how to add words on to the actual picture

@chaz - Our language arts teacher told us to ask for help because we couldn't hand draw/write anything. This picture is just supposed to go in front of our binders.


----------



## fairlyevenparents (Aug 26, 2010)

Ill just use this 



Spoiler


----------



## fairlyevenparents (Aug 26, 2010)

zuriel102 said:
			
		

> Ill just use this
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Can anyone help me rezise this image so it'd cover the whole entire page?


----------



## DarkWay (Aug 26, 2010)

campbell00 said:
			
		

> Here ya go. http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/3412/snesnakedgirl.jpg








 looks like someone I know


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 26, 2010)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> campbell00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like someone I'd _like_ to know.


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 26, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> DarkWay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same with a lot of other people.


----------



## Veho (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 27, 2010)

^^^^^ 





 I demand he put this on his school binder!


----------



## Veho (Aug 27, 2010)

Here's a picture for you:


----------



## fairlyevenparents (Aug 27, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> Here's a picture for you:



Thank you a lot! =)


----------



## tj_cool (Aug 28, 2010)

Locked by request.


----------

